# TORO drive pulley question



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I blew up the old 10 HP Tecumseh engine a few years back and put a Briggs 1550 on my TORO. Does anybody know if I can get a 10% or so oversize drive pulley to take advantage of the extra power? The engine drive pulley on my TORO is weird. It's kinda like a flywheel/pulley. It's heavy as **** that's why I said flywheel/pulley. I already did the impeller upgrade and tachometer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You could get 1 somewhere oot there in cyberspace. but in doing that tricked oot little mod. you run the risk of SMOKING The Gear Box to kingdom come. so in my musings on this subject it is not worth the risk it poses. with that bigger motor you have more than enough power to chuck the BLOODY STINKING WHITE STUFF a country mile already. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## creeve4 (Dec 16, 2015)

I've purchased several pulley's from these places to replace the smaller diameter auger drive pulley and thus increase the speed of my auger and impeller.

https://www.mcmaster.com/
https://www.mfgsupply.com/


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Can you post a pic of this flywheel/pulley?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

At some point I'm going to have to replace the auger pulley on my Allis.The average dealer price is around $80.I found that at my local Tractor Supply I can buy the hub and pulley to make(you weld them together) the same thing as OEM for $30.They have quite a range of pulley and hub sizes to mix and match.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for ALL the replies, guys. I will post a picture, of the original, ASAP.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You'd be surprised at what a bearing store has in their catalog.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Until I get a picture, I found this. Picture has a few different angles and you can see that the pulleys, on both ends, are like two halves joined together. I guess to overdrive the auger I would just put a 10% larger pulley on the end and fix the slight spacing issue.

https://www.repairclinic.com/PartDetail/Pulley/1067333/1781946

TORO part # 106-7333


----------

